# KoKü bauen



## SlashBuster (26. August 2011)

*KoKü bauen*

Hey ich hab eine Idee und möchte sie absegnen lassen. Ich möchte mir eine Kokü zu testzwecken aus nem alten Kompressor bauen. Ich stelle mir vor, dass ich den kompressor entweder ohne Kühlmittel kaufe oder einen mit und sie entsorgen lassen. Kupferohre verlöten und einen Radiator einbauen der die Flüssigkeit kühlt. Einen Kühlkörper für den cpu und das dann Zusammenfügen. Und dann mit Kühlmittel befüllen lassen


----------



## chillinmitch (26. August 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

Hab irgendwie das gefühl du stellst dir das zu einfach vor, kann mich aber auch täuschen.
Wenn du ausreichendes Wissen auf dem Gebiet der Kältetechnik und E-technik hast sowie über den nötigen Gerätepark verfügst, dürfte es kein problem sein eine Kokü zu bauen.

Hier mal ne kleine Liste von patrickclouds aus dem extremecoolingforum, wo mann sich sehr gut mit sowas auskennt.
Was man für ne singlestage braucht:

 verdichter 
 verflüssiger mit lüfter
 filtertrockner 
 zwei schrader
 kapillarrohr
 kupferrohr je nach anschlüssen an den bauteilen
 verdampfer plus halterung
 edelstahlwellrohr für ne flexible saugleitung
 kupfer fittinge, z.b. t-stücke, reduzierverbinder, bögen, etc.
 rohr dämmung
 kältemittel
 schutzgas zum abdrücken also dichtigkeitstest
 schrauben für die bauteile
 evtl ne rohrklemme falls rohre am boden entlang laufen und fixiert werden sollen
 kälterohrschelle um das edelstahlwellrohr zu stabilisieren
 bodenplatte
 phosphorhartlot
 silberhartlot
 startkondensator für den rollkolbenverdichter
 stromkabel
 evtl flachsteckhülsen, ringschuhe, aderendhülsen, lüsterklemmen, wago klemmen
 elektrobox, powerschalter, kaltgerätebuchse


----------



## Combi (26. August 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

und schon hat sich das für ihn erledigt...
bin elektriker/sanitär....und kann dir sagen,DU..schaffst das auf keinen fall...
kauf ne fertige,oder lass sie von einem sanitärbetrieb zusammenbauen..


----------



## SlashBuster (26. August 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

türlich schaff ich das dauert halt ein bischen aber das schaff ich


----------



## Patrickclouds (26. August 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

wußte gar nicht, dass man einen kompressor mit kühlmittel kaufen kann 

entweder du kaufst nen kompletten kältekreislauf oder nen klima außengerät.
aber nur den verdichter gibts nicht mit kältemittel vorgefüllt.

der wärmetauscher wird auch verflüssiger genannt, dieser muss für die drücke eines kältekreislaufes ausgelegt sein. ein weichgelöteter wakü radiator wäre nicht das richtige.
wenn du kälteteile brauchst kannst du sie in diesem shop bestellen: Kltetechnik-Shop
was nimmst du als drosselorgan? kapillarrohr - in welcher länge und durchmesser?

bisher sieht das ganze aber noch nicht sehr durchdacht aus, oder gib uns noch paar infos, damit wir die helfen können.


----------



## L.B. (27. August 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

Wäre es nicht auch möglich, sich vom Schrottplatz einen Eisschrank zu besorgen und diesen dann zu modifizieren oder stelle ich mir das zu einfach vor?


----------



## der8auer (27. August 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

Es gibt hier schon zig Themen in welchen immer wieder die gleiche Frage gestellt wurde... 

Themen dazu der letzten 2 Seiten:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/148521-dachbodenfund-brauchbar.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/144241-klimakompressor-waermetauscher.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...01-waterchiller-eigenbau-alltagstauglich.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/extreme-kuehlmethoden/130159-gefrierschrank-umbauen.html


----------



## SlashBuster (5. September 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

ich kann die rohre auch schweißen lassen und den reislauf lasse ich vom Profi mit kältemittel befüllen das Kapillarrohr solte so 0,7m haben mit durchmesser von 0,6-0,8cm haben er wird auch noch mit Lüfter gekühlt


----------



## Patrickclouds (5. September 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

du willst als kapillarrohr 6mm bis 8mm rohr von einer länge mit 70cm nehmen? 

oder meinst du eher 0,8mm?
aber 70cm kaprohr sind viel zu kurz, da bekommt der verdichter schön flüssiges kältemittel zurück


----------



## SlashBuster (5. September 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

eh ja ich hab mich vertan. Wie lang müsste es sein 1,5m?


----------



## Patrickclouds (5. September 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

kaprohr muss man ausprobieren.
die länge des kaprohrs bestimmt letztlich den massestrom im kältekreislauf. je nach abwärme musst du schauen, dass der massestrom ausreichend ist, diese abzutransportieren.

einfluss hat somit die abwärme die am verdampfer anliegt, der volumenstrom des verdichters, die drücke in der anlage, also verflüssigungs- und verdampfungsdruck. und das alles ist wiederrum von kältemittel zu kältemittel verschieden.
also nimm dir einen durchmesser und kürz dann nach und nach das kaprohr.

bei welcher länge man anfängt ist schwierig zu sagen, da hier der verflüssigungsdruck von großer bedeutung ist.
ist der verflüssigungsdruck sehr niedrig muss das kapillarrohr auch recht kurz sein. ist der verflüssigungsdruck sehr hoch kannst du das kaprohr länger lassen.
ein zu kurzes kapillarrohr führt dazu, dass der verdichter flüssiges kältemittel zurück bekommt. 

zeig mal bilder von deinen teilen und schreib mal welchen durchmesser dein kaprohr hat. welches kältemittel verwendet wird, usw.

ohne genaue infos zu deinem vorhaben kann man keine projektbezogene hilfestellung geben 

nen uns die bezeichnung des verdichters. am besten mit foto des typenschilds,
die anzahl der rohrreihen und abmessungen des verflüssigers, sowiedes verwendeten lüfters,
den durchmesser des verwendeten kapillarrohrs.

wenn du teile brauchst kann ich dir auch weiterhelfen. insbesondere was den verflüssiger angeht. den verwende ich nämlich auch bei meinen anlagen 
da kann ich dir auch kapillarrohr mitschicken und eine sehr präzise längenangabe machen 
genauso den cpu block aus kupfer kann ich dir auch zukommen lassen.
edelstahlwellrohr, filtertrockner und evtl noch einiges mehr.

im anhang siehste die anlagen mit dem verflüssiger.

bei r507 nehm ich bei 12-13ccm verdichtern 170cm bis 210cm 1,0mm kapillarrohr.
man muss aber hier bedenken, dass die rollkolbenverdichter einen flüssigkeitsabscheider verbaut haben und es daher weniger probleme mit dem kältemittelrückfluss gibt.
die anlagen sind so ausgelegt, dass sie 300watt abwärme schaffen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. September 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

An der Stelle sei noch einmal daran erinnert, das Verkaufsangebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes nicht gestattet sind und kostenlose Hilfeleistung in größerem Umfange misstrauisch macht


----------



## r|sen_ (8. September 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An der Stelle sei noch einmal daran erinnert, das Verkaufsangebote außerhalb des Marktplatzes nicht gestattet sind und kostenlose Hilfeleistung in größerem Umfange misstrauisch macht


 
Soll er Geld für die Hilfestellung nehmen...?


----------



## Patrickclouds (8. September 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

bisher gibt es keine infos zu dem projekt, weder welche teile vorhanden sind oder was er überhaupt machen will.

kupferrohre schweißen wird auch nix, vor allem net bei dem dünnen kapillarrohr.

ich denke eh nicht, dass hier überhaupt irgendwas gebaut wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. September 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*



the|gamer* schrieb:


> Soll er Geld für die Hilfestellung nehmen...?


 
Es ging um "wenn du Teile brauchst" 
Ich glaube zwar auch nicht, dass es hier zu einer Umsetzung kommt, aber ich glaube auch nicht, dass Patrick jeder beliebigen Person all das umsonst schicken möchte, was er oben erwähnt hat.


----------



## SlashBuster (12. September 2011)

*AW: KoKü bauen*

leute leute ich muss den verdichter noch besorgen aber kommt schon noch


----------

